# Car Hire in Spain



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Anyone who has overwintered in Spain hired a car long term? 

What typically can you expect to pay?

peedee


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

peedee said:


> Anyone who has overwintered in Spain hired a car long term?
> 
> What typically can you expect to pay?
> 
> peedee


Hi

Not overwintered in Spain so cant help you on price , but you can check prices out online and its always cheaper to book online in advance.

We always used to book on online even if we were in the resort rather than going to the hire car outlet.

Paul


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

For our visitors we use Lara Cars they seem to have good rates cant remember what they where and latest models but I think they are only in the Alicante area. 
Victoria cars are popular along with Gold Car.. you can get all the models and rates online.

Brian


----------



## Petedaniel (Sep 20, 2008)

Dont expect to be able to hire a car if you are over 70+


----------



## Spreadsheet (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Peedee,

Back in January I hired a Kia Picanto 1.1 (pick up/return Alicante airport) from 10/01/11 - 8/03/11 for €4.16 a day. Booked in advance through www.moneysupermarket.com. The hire company were Record go rent a car. I have used this company a few times and always had a new(ish) car and never had any problems, although on my return in April they had changed the terms a little and asked extra for a second driver - was always free before.

Hope this Helps.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hire car*

Hi

Often the cheapest deals in Spain are on airport collections, so it might be worth a bus ride to a local airport.

Check out the hire rates that airlines offer in conjunction with the car firms

www.ryanair.com

www.easyjet.com

www.jet2.com

or try

www.holidayautos.com

Russell

Let us know your findings when comparing airport to city.


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
When we stayed at Camping Marjal last winter we saw lots of small vehicles sporting the same window stickers.....fccars at La Marina. We decided to copy the masses and phoned them! 
They collected us and took us to complete the paperwork in their office and when we returned the vehicle we were driven back to the campsite. 
It was only a Chevrolet Matiz but it was perfect for our needs and cost only about 80 euros a week. Pretty amazing!
I cannot judge whether they were a good or bad company but when we tried car rental further north three days hire cost us over 200 euros, albeit the smallest car they offered was a rather nice sporty Seat Ibiza! 
Good luck. I'm very jealous...our house is on the market so we probably wont get away this year!
Shirley.  
http://www.fcrentacar.com/


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We hire a car when in benidorm. Cheapest €50 per week but can be as much as €70 per week. You must book on line. 

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------

